# One day in Morocco



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Our October Cruise calls in at Dar-el-Beida (Casblanca) for one day 

We have three tour options

Marrakech its 13 hours of which 7 is in a coach and costs £70 each
Rabat 5 hrs
Casblanca 5 hrs


We have spent 5 days in Istanbul so have seen our fair share of Mosques and Islamic art. Of course the option also exists to go ashore in Casablanca and do our own thing.

So for those that have been if you could do only 1 which would you choose?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Frank,

Marrakech.  

Even at that price and coach trip it's well worth a visit. Casablanca and Rabat don't compare. Go for it.

Don


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Only one place "Marrakech"


Chris


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

I would go inland and do my own thing, I am not a great fan of over crowded, and noisy places. Constantly having to avoid the kids on motorbikes driving at speed and the old men driving their donkey carts through the covered markets really put me off.
Given the choice it would be inland to some of the great scenery and friendlier places.

Tina


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

We're with TinaGlenn. Go for Marrakesh if you're happy with a city that sets out to grab the tourists and milk them for what they're worth. Pick something more off-beat and out of the way if not. Your choice.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

No question Frank.

Marrakech is like nothing else you've ever experienced on earth.

Get to the Souk for an hour and then eat at one of the stalls in the Djamaa El Fna Square, an experience you'll never forget.

Some of my finest memories in Marrakech. Yes you have to put up with being hassled a bit but the experience is unrivalled, its like another world.

Enjoy.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I am with Tina and would definitely go off and do my own thing ............. no doubt about that but then again that's because I have already been there and I did have 6 whole weeks to spare!  

Marrakesh is fascinating, I will agree and out of your 3 choices I think if I had to choose one for a first time visitor especially if they only have 1 day to spare, I would say Marrakesh would probably be the obvious choice but it really is not the TRUE Morocco and these days the Moroccans see it as an opportunity to cash in on tourism and a lot of what you are seeing is basically all laid on and hyped up for the tourists! It is not until you travel around this magical country and see the 'real' Morocco and meet the genuinely friendly people who live there that you will truly appreciate this fact and it would be easy to be taken in by all that you see in Marrakesh and leave mistakingly believing that this is Morocco at its most fascinating! However, the journey from Casablanca to Marrakesh should in itself be well worth doing as with any luck you will pass through towns and villages enroute and see sights that will give you a slight insight into the true flavour of this wonderful country and I would pay £70 alone just for the coach joruney on the open Moroccan roads! 

Negatives aside, Marrakesh for the first time visitor is definitely an eye opener and after the luxury of being aboard a cruise ship it will seem like you have stepped back in time to a completely different era and providing you can deal with all the hassle that you will no doubt come across from the acrobats, magicians and storytellers etc who will want and expect payment from you for you just standing next to them, you will be truly fascinated I promise you and as much as I may describe it as a commercial tourist trap, I am delighted to have experienced it and we did enjoy our visit immensely. 

If you head for the area in the souks and medina where all the traditional carpenters, shoemakers, blacksmiths and tailors etc are at work you will be totally amazed at their skills and the tools and equipment they use and I can honestly say it was like stepping back in time to another era where such fabulous talent, trades and skills have long since been forgotten and left behind! 

One thing I would recommend is that you must eat from one of the stalls in the square, as we found that quite a fascinating experience and you will be absolutely amazed at some of the food that is on sale! I will say no more on that front, as I don't want to spoil the suprise for you but take your video camera along to capture some of what you discover - but just be prepared to pay for any filming or photographs that you wish to take because sadly, as soon as we got our cameras out we were swooped upon by what seemed like hordes of desperate Moroccans and if they didn't think we had given them enough, they got quite angry! 8O 

Have fun and enjoy your cruise!

Sue


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi frank 
i would take the road trip to Marrakech 
i did the hippy trial in the 70s from tanger down to marrakech via the other two great trip 
chapter


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*One Day in Morroco*

Definately Marrakesh.
I suggest you go to their Tourist office and hire a guide for the day.
He will keep the touts away from pestering you. 
You may be shown sites and sights you would not otherwise enjoy.

I paid him £20 equivalent.

A great place anyway.
Regards
Skywriter


----------

